# Attaching drywall to plastered ceiling



## Texas (Jan 3, 2010)

Is there an established method to affix drywall to a previously plastered ceiling?


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 4, 2010)

Are we talking about an old fashioned lathe & plaster ceiling? Is it textured? What kind of shape is it in?


----------



## Texas (Jan 4, 2010)

The plaster is on a steel mesh, no lathe.  The mesh is attached to the joists, probably with some sort of u-nail.   It is about 1" thick.

In some areas you can see where repairs were done,...or a wall had been moved.  I can imagine immense labor trying to replaster these areas and resanding, feathering to make the irregularities less obvious....and was wondering about just putting drywall up.  
It is all a small size popcorn.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 5, 2010)

First, if you take the easiest route and repair the existing ceiling, the popcorn should cover any imperfections. That's probably why it's there in the first place. I don't have experience with popcorn ceilings, so that's for someone else to answer.

you could probably put up drywall over the existing, if you want; using long screws (2"?) and make sure you hit the joists - covers the popcorn fwiw - 

Taking down existing and starting fresh with drywall will be messy but will produce the best result in my opinion. 

Before anything, check to see if moisture was the culprit for previous repairs and take care of that.


----------



## BobAristide (Jan 5, 2010)

Also keep in mind asbestos. If the ceiling is old you might want to be careful.

Popcorn Ceiling Asbestos


----------



## Texas (Jan 5, 2010)

I guess I will try to smooth it other ways first or change the lighting.  I wonder if I can put the drywall right overtop the popcorn, or will it depress too much where the screws are?
Who tests for asbestos?  Anywhere in the US is fine.


----------

